# Heat Transfer on foam Trucker Hats



## dziubekUSA (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi guys quick question. I was wondering if you guys can help me out. I am about to press some heat transfers on Foam trucker hats and was wondering if you can help me out with the settings I should use. I searched the forums and this is what I have found:

325 at 20 seconds
340-360 for 6 - 10 seconds

Also how much pressure should I add so that the press does not leave a an indent in the foam hat or is there something i can put over so the outline of the cap press is not indented into the foam when I press it.

Thanks for your input in advance!

Raf


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some of your settings will depend on your transfers.....I have some meant for polyester that press at 325 for 7 seconds....Where did the transfers come from and what does the supplier recommend?


----------



## dziubekUSA (Jun 22, 2012)

royster13 said:


> Some of your settings will depend on your transfers.....I have some meant for polyester that press at 325 for 7 seconds....Where did the transfers come from and what does the supplier recommend?



Its the Thermo Flex Plus Neon

they are saying 330°F - 335°F 17 - 20 seconds...

I am wondering if that might be to long ..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That might be the right temperature/time for that material but too hot and too long for a polyester cap....Siser Easy Weed and/or Spectra Eco Film presses at 305 for 10 to 15 seconds....


----------



## Michael L (Mar 16, 2010)

there are other transfers on the market that apply as low as 260 and do not leave the mark on the hat.


----------



## dziubekUSA (Jun 22, 2012)

Michael L said:


> there are other transfers on the market that apply as low as 260 and do not leave the mark on the hat.


Would you be able to share with me what or which ones you are talking a bout? Also do you guys have any tips or tricks to align the. Transferrs on the cap?


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

any luck with this? i'm pressing onto trucker hats and getting serious creasing and indentation into the foam


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

forgot to say i'm doing 325 for 7 seconds like the transfer says...


----------



## mazzapazza (Oct 28, 2007)

you'll have to play around with the pressure setting and see how 'light' you can get it, and still have the vinyl stick. i've done a lot of them, and it's almost impossible to get zero indentation since the vinyl requires a bit of pressure to work...however it does seem to lessen a lot after they are worn (and washed).
regarding placement, i usually just eyeball it with centre line, then I use an extra piece of the clear sticky backing from the vinyl to hold it in place


----------



## Vink (May 27, 2009)

great, thanks for the heads up


----------



## lh3 (Nov 20, 2020)

Before I purchase hat heat press..... Does anyone know if you can print on entire surface of foam trucker hat front?


----------



## calioutdoors (Dec 9, 2020)

lh3 said:


> Before I purchase hat heat press..... Does anyone know if you can print on entire surface of foam trucker hat front?


Press is too small.


----------

